# Gristmill



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

A good friend emailed me a black and white photo of this gristmill. I think it is in the Virginia's.....I loved the contrast and drew it. The foliage in the background was something I worked hard on. I used a sharpened eraser to remove the lead and give it that effect.

I am totally self taught and always trying new things to see how it comes out.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Nicely done! I love how you did this...the foliage actually looks to be swaying lightly in the mist.


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

I really like the tones. It is like your looking into it instead of at it. Very nice. Good job.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

This is really beautiful. What I really like about it is I get a sense of isolation and quiet. Very calming. Great picture.


----------

